# Free Standing ER



## jeanae1005 (Nov 24, 2009)

I do the billing for a Free Standing Emergency Room in Texas.  Just wanted to see if there was any one else out there!  I am looking to hopefully compare notes!


----------



## ashack63 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Welcome*

I code for an Urgent Care (not open 24 hrs) and an ED (open 24 hours).


----------

